# Zoomies after looooong walk!?!



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So, as Cole is getting older our walks are longer. We usually will do about a 4 (+/-) mile walk in the morning and in a "rolling hill" neighborhood. I do this for me (it's what Duke and I used to do) as well as my puppy. He's so full of energy if I don't do it we all pay! : Yesterday after we got home (oh, and we do this between 7-7:30 am depending on when he has b-fast & usually we're gone for about an hour) he had TREMENDOUS zoomies in the house!!!! I let him finish his business outside before we went in and baaam - down the hall, round the living room, up on the couch, back down the hall, under the table down the hall, round the etc. etc. etc. I have antiques and a lamp my grandmother painted for me. I cannot have this in the house.

So, this morning I thought - ahha, I'll get his zoomies out in the lawn where he and my furniture are safe. He's so cute, too. We have a dwarf apple tree full of apples and he'll grab one from the tree and then zoomie with it like it's a grand prize. So, he did that a bit and I assumed he's all zoomed out.

In we come and baaaam - down the hall, round the living room, up on the couch, back down the hall, under the table down the hall, round the etc. etc. etc. I love the zoomies and he's amazing when he does it (boy I cannot wait for agility). I'm not sure what to do about this. It's almost like he's got I don't know - whirling disease that the trout get. lol. I put him in his kennel to calm down. Not as a punishment but just to contain him a bit. He was there for about 15 minutes and then he was fine. Is correcting him the right thing to do and how do I do that? This morning I just stood in front of him as he came barrelling down the hallway and sternly said NO! He stopped but his heart was beating right out of his chest he was so excited! It's an outdoor activity for sure - not in the house! It's almost like he's high from the exercise.

Is this normal?!? Again, what do I do about it?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Normal!

Definitely let him do it outside before you bring him in... and because we know he's VERY likely to zoom when he gets inside... put on his leash. Walk him to his crate. Give him a frozen kong to chew on. After several weeks of this...then change your routine...


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Your post made me laugh  Cash seems to get a case at least once a day  he runs laps in the house his ears slicked back. lol. As you I DO NOT want this behavior in the house. When I finally catch him I put him in his crate for about 5-10 mins and it always settles him. I also tell him to settle after I put him in.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*All good ideas*

so thank you! Settle - I so like that better than NO! which is the first thing that came to mind. I love, love, love the zoomies. OUTSIDE! Gotta get that kong frozen again while I still have some bananas and peanut butter. 

He's learning to walk off leash down our lane so I'll definately be putting his leash back on prior to coming in the house. I just love this guy. He's growing up waay to fast, too. Don't they all? 

Thanks again!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I also say to Cash when he lays by me or just wants to cuddle I will say "good boy settle" several times. I learned this in puppy class it suppose to help them relax.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I want zoomies videos!! =) Zoomies are my favorite.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo always gets the zoomies just as we are about to enter our building after a walk (not matter how long!), always in the gardens of our condo complex where there are signs all over that read: "NO DOGS ON LAWN". Now THAT is where he decides he needs to get his zoomies, on the NO DOGS lawn. I try to contain him to the little path but really...Sometimes he even runs right accross the nicely landscaped flowers and bushes, taking huge mouthfuls of flowers with him. I just pray that no nosy eyes are peering out their windows and that I won't get a mean letter from the strata. lol.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

It's normal as rain. Nothing to worry about. Sometimes it's not about exercise, but about stimulation - wanting to let off some steam, as it were. Connor still does zoomies and honestly for no apparent reason or discernible pattern.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger would ALWAYS get the zoomies after a run, but it's pretty rare after a walk. Sometimes he gets SO happy when someone joins him outside in the yard that he spontaneously explodes into zoomies. I love watching him doing it. He's never done it inside, except one time he ran into the office during the zoomies. I saw him sprint down the hallway into the boss's office and out of sight, heard a huge crash, then saw him bolting back outside a split second later. He had ran into the boss's office, tried to do a u-turn but couldn't stop in time and ran into a computer, knocking it over. Luckily, boss man was cool with it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Another alternative is not to leash him up but instead, do some obedience work outside. Mentally challenge him for five or ten minutes before you go in the house; a rousing game of fetch for a few minutes might also head off those indoor zoomies.


----------

